# 2 Monitore - UEFI/POST/Boot auf falschen Monitor



## Danney92 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

seit heute habe ich zwei Bildschirme:
-Bildschirm 1 ist via HDMI in der ersten "Zeile" der Anschlüsse an meiner MSi 970 GTX 4G angeschlossen
-Bildschirm 2 ist via DVI in der zweiten "Zeile" der Anschlüsse an meiner GraKa angeschlossen

In Windows 10 Pro x64 wurde gleich von Anfang an alles gut erkannt: Bildschirm 1 ist und bleibt Bildschirm 1, der neu angeschlossene Bildschirm 2 wurde korrekt als 2 Bildschirm erkannt.

Mein Problem bzw. was mich Stört: UEFI oder POST sowie der Bootscreen von Windows werden im zweiten Bildschirm angezeigt was nur ein sekundärer kleiner TN Bildschirm ist (kein FullHD), und nicht erwünscht ist.
Das Mainboard ist ein ASUS Maximus VII Hero.

Über eure Hilfe freue würde ich mich sehr freuen 
Liebe Grüße,
Danney92


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2016)

Naja, da es im Bios ist, kannste nicht so viel machen.

Entweder die Kabel umstecken (DVI macht den Post, haste ja schon mitbekommen), oder Du kannst eventuell über Secure-Boot-Einstellungen was drehen. Aber das geht dann eher zum DP als zum HDMI.

Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch mit dem Support von Deiner Graka mailen, ob sie Dir ein angepasstes Bios für die Graka schicken, dass den Post auf den HDMI-Port schickt. Halte ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Juni 2016)

Kannst du vielleicht mal folgendes probieren:
1. BEIDE Monitore abstecken.
2. PC anschalten.
3. PC nach ein paar Sekunden ausschalten. Oder alternativ warten bis Windows geladen ist und dann ausschalten.
4. Den Monitor anstecken auf dem das UEFI erscheinen soll. Also den "großen" Bildschirm 
5. Punkt 2 wiederholen.
6. Den zweiten Monitor anstecken.
7. Schauen ob dann der POST-Schirm auf dem korrekten Monitor erscheint.


----------

